# Fishing with Leeches?



## noley20 (Dec 3, 2011)

I was wondering what are effective techniques of presenting leeches in a river for smallmouth, walleye or pike?? Also i have researched the best leeeches to use for fishing! but i cant really find good pics of them to tell a differnce! Im using leeches what are black with reddish dots on there backs!! Thank you for any info!!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

never seen any with red dots. always just black
for rivers i'd drift with a split shot heavy enough to get bottom. for lakes i use slip bobbers.


----------



## dbarnes85 (Jun 19, 2013)

I used a drop shot rig and just double hooked the leech last weekend and had some success. Make sure you hook him so he can still move. I rigged it so the hook was around 1-2 feet off the bottom and used a bobber while I threw some other lures with another pole. 

Good luck!


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Rough the leech up first, stomp on it or use pliers. Fish like them better 

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I hook them once through the sucker with a #4 or #6 steelhead hook and a small glow bead. Add a couple #4 splitshot, one of them 2ft and another one 3ft, from hook. I drift it through the sluices between rocks and such. Catch walleye and smallmouth.


----------



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

bowhunter what the heck are you talking about....lolz never caught to much on a dead stomped on leech...lmao


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Tyler, your missin out on one of the best perch baits. Works when better if ya chew it a little!

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

I'd try a bobber and a jig. Hook it once through the sucker. Set the jig depth to be a few feet off bottom, and let er rip!


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> I'd try a bobber and a jig. Hook it once through the sucker. Set the jig depth to be a few feet off bottom, and let er rip!



I'll second that one, I have had good luck fishing rivers with them rigged just like I was fishing a spawnbag under a bobber. #4 octopus hook with a few shot a foot or so up the line, use the bobber to keep it a foot or so off bottom and let it drift with the current.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> I'd try a bobber and a jig. Hook it once through the sucker. Set the jig depth to be a few feet off bottom, and let er rip!


I concur!
Most of the leeches I use though say "Trigger X" on the foil package.... :lol:
Not much of a live bait guy - unless I have to! :evilsmile


----------



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

bow-hunter get at me perch are on fire my side of the state...:corkysm55


----------



## noley20 (Dec 3, 2011)

I bobber fish them with some luck and pick up smallies!! But have not caught the walleyes with them! I bottom bounce them but my young blood kinda gets bored with that after awhile haha!


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Depends on the river and how you are fishing. We did well in canada on slow deep rivers vertical jigging them. If you are wading (or anchored) and casting, I'd roll the rocks under a bobber as well.


----------

